# Lehigh Valley Kennel Club Canine Learning Experience



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I know there are a few eastern PA folks here. Does anyone know anything about this?

Lehigh Valley Kennel Club Canine Learning Experience

I'm wondering if it's worth a trip to Allentown just for something to do. Last weekend we went to the Pet Expo in Oaks and it was disappointing.

Winter is hard. Over the summer, we took Katie somewhere almost every weekend (farmers' markets, craft fairs, flea markets). Now, she only gets out to training class and sometimes Orvis.


----------

